# How long to get a green card living in UK



## louisp03 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi there 
My fiance has dual nationality US/UK as does our 7 month old son. Fiance was born in the states and only got UK passport in 2006. We are both living/working in the UK and would now like to move to the States. 
This would mean me applying for a green card whilst in the UK following our marriage in a month or so. 
Does anyone have experience of this? How long would it take? Is it 100% I will get the green card? Are we better off moving to the States first and then applying? 
Really appreciate any help on this, she is really homesick and wants to go back home! 
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot apply for anything. Your US wife had to sponsor you. Go through the phledora of posts regarding foreign spouses or start with travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. Until you have your Green Card in hand nothing is 100% - your background, sponsorship ... The process will run 6-9 months unless there are some hickups. No - no short cuts because you do not want to be appart. Yes, you visit, but be sure to have binding ties to the UK (yes - makes no sense) with you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

louisp03 said:


> Hi there
> My fiance has dual nationality US/UK as does our 7 month old son. Fiance was born in the states and only got UK passport in 2006. We are both living/working in the UK and would now like to move to the States.
> This would mean me applying for a green card whilst in the UK following our marriage in a month or so.
> Does anyone have experience of this? How long would it take? Is it 100% I will get the green card? Are we better off moving to the States first and then applying?
> ...


Start here:

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens

Your wife has to sponsor you for immigration to the US. She will have show that she can support you without recourse to public funds. She can have family co-sponsor if she does not have the monies to support you.

The process takes about 6 to 9 months and you will have the Green Card upon entry to the US.

You cannot enter the US as a married couple and then apply for an immigration visa for you - well you could actually but it is fraught with risk of refusal without recourse for appeal.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will need to apply for a CR1 visa ..it will take around a year 


Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## louisp03 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

Appreciate all your advise here, I will follow up as mentioned by all. Many thanks.


----------

